# ALL* vs. LAMI



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

What are ya'lls opinion on a 1508/1509 vs. a lami 1502? any and all input is greatly appreciated.

does anyone have a rod from HO? Any other good builders in the area?


neil


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*money in the bank*

neil, you can't go wrong with HO. in fact if you're like me you form an immediate addiction to high end fishing tackle. imho.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*1502 vs all star*

I have had both. In my openion the 1502 lami is the best surf rod for 6 to eight oz and bait out there. It fights fish very well,cast great and is light as a feather. Of the rods you mentioned the 1508 would be my second choice and the 1509 last. The allstars are very tip heavy. The 1509 is a great pier rod. It will cast 10 oz no problem.I think the 1508 is a better surf rod than the 1509.I would go with a 1502 from Red Drum Tackle. If you go with the 1509 or 1508 Hatteras Outfitters has them but I think they use Rainshadow blanks which weigh even more than an allstar of the same lenght. As far as a heavy heaver for say 8 to 10 oz I really like the 
purglas 400-4. It has a nice tip that fights fish very well. If price is not a problem the Zziplex Straight Eight is as sweet as they get.If you have a blank you want built Lewis Renya a.k.a. Heaver builds a really nice rod. I had him build a Primo Synchro for me a while back and it was beautyful. But with this said some of the best fisherman I know use a 1509 or a 1508.Tres, Bill K., Craig , T.W. , Goat and many others.Either way you will be happy. I think the 1502 cast almost as effortlessly as the Straight 8 though. And if you hold your rod while you fish it is the way to go.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

The Rainshadow's are actually lighter than the Breakaway's. The RS 1509 is, in my opinion, the best heaver on the market right now. 

Best advice I can give you is to try and throw as many different models as you can before you buy. This way you get what YOU like.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

like surf rat said....Lou aka Heaver is one hell of a rod builder.He just completed my All*'s.Bought the 1508 and 1509.Once I slowed my cast down....the 1508 is one awesome fish rod.

I have yet spent much time with the 1509,but in do time it also will be one of my faves.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

anyone have any opinions with the breakaway stuff vs. rainshadow? anyone?

thanks

neil


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I've got one of each. The Rainshadow for me is not as hard to load. However because of that I have not thrown more than 8anbait with the RS whereas I have thrown(not far mind you) 12anbait with the Breakaway. Guess its cuz my RS is my first "custom" rod that I'm taking it easy on her. Buddy says it will throw 16oz and bait.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ended up with a 1509



neil

thanks for your input guys


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Boy did Al get you hooked on that addition the other day!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*1509*

Where did you get it at? Just curious, what did you like about the 1509? Most guys say that it is a good rod to fish with when you have to throw 10 to 12 oz. To me that makes it a good choice when it is too rough to fish.One thing for sure if you can load it it will cast as well as anything. Hurts my old back though. Hurts even worse if You catch some fish. I guess I'm just getting old .Last big fish I fought on a 1509 was a big cobia on the rodanthe pier. I swear that thing was like a big lever. It hurt me as bad as it hurt him. I was happy he broke off. I'll leave those big sticks to you young guys. Those loomis are looking good to me.That,s even lighter than a 1502 Lami.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Dont forget the custom Outcast from HO either, my all-time favorite Drum rod. I have had just about all of the custom's at one point in time or another, and the OC just cant be beat imho. I also have a custom Lami 1502 which is a fine rod as well, but the OC will throw further for me. Next purchase will be either another OC or the new Rainshadow 1509(much lighter than the Breakaway 1509).

Adam


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

louisa eh? i have some friends out that way, rather hunt out thata way.

yeah i met up at tres place and felt the OC, and some of his rods... did u have him build them. havent thrown them tho... would love to get a chance(HINT)


thanks 

neil


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Yeah he built my OC.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Adam*

How light is the Outcast compared to the Lami 1502? Are you sure the Rainshadow is lighter than the Allstar? I held a 1508 of each side by side and the sidewalls were thicker on the Rainshadow. I wonder what the actual weight is of each if they are both 12' 6". I couldn't tell much diffrence in the weight and the allstar was 13"'. does anyone have both?
























'


----------

